# Big Boys of the Florida Elbow and Beyond! (Part 1 of 3)



## Harbison

Big Boys of the Florida Elbow and Beyond:
Is it worth the very long ride to the Florida Elbow & beyond during the dark of the moon? Will the 'big boys' offer much of a challenge? Join me as we find out together.
Three P.M. Friday afternoon, our FWC is hard at work analyzing the Friendly Fisherman's morning catch. Real time, on the water data:

When Will and Joe speak, we listen. These guys know their stuff:

Mister Anderson, enjoy your dinner, sir we are going to need plenty of energy to even have a chance against the, 'big boys!' I see a big gag in your future!

Twelve midnight, Captain Bryon tames those mighty diesels. Go get 'um! 
Now that's an impressive start:

Even the porgies are huge out here:


Craig, now that's a snapper to be proud of:


----------



## Harbison

*Big Boys of the Florida Elbow and Beyond (part 2 of 3)*

(Part 2 of 3)
Talk about a fight:

The big boys are in attack mode. We need all the energy we can get. Chef Tammy to the rescue:


As the sun makes it's morning appearance the great battles continue:
Ms. Householder, what have you got yourself into now?

'Woman power' does it again:

Another shark attack:

Mister Morris, Treasure Island, that looks like a 'big boy!'

Mike, we can all be proud of that one:

Mister Parrish, along with your mother, Ms. Householder, you two form a great team:


Let's push out to the 185 foot mark. We want to see what's out there. There is a commercial boat. Properly managed, there is plenty for all. We need to work together:

Craig, now that's really a 'big boy!'

Travis, your mother is so proud of you:

Man! That guy is a real fighter:


We are taking the battle to the 'big boys!' Mister Nick Accetta, way to go sir, way to go!

Allie, we are proud to have you on our side:

Carl, Sun City can be proud of their native son:


----------



## Harbison

*Big Boys of the Florida Elbow and Beyond! (part 3 of 3)*

We are winning the battle:

The muttons sure are big out here:

That mango is as big as the mutton:

Mister Jay Anderson, Fort Myers, Florida, is in the battle of his life. Good thing Tammy got us off to a good start Friday night. Jay is using 30 # test snapper equipment. "Something big, really big, hit my live pin fish." On and on goes the great battle. Finally! Color. It's a gag, and I mean a big one. Quick, the gaff. "I want this one."

Craig, now that's a beauty:

Mr. Scott, now that's a nice gag:

We provided the FWC with a great deal of study material:

Jon, on board FWC biologist is ready to do his part. This is real time, on the water, meaningful data. Jon analyzes, vents, and tags many species of fish. 
We can help, ourselves by reporting _every _tagged fish we catch. The FWC 'Hot Line' # is 1 (800) 367-4461. Our FWC will need to know such information as species, size, where caught, when, & where are you out of. In return the FWC will send us a really nice 'T' shirt. 






Ms. Householder & son, Travis Parrish, fought the 'Big boys' and won:

As the sun slowly sinks into the Western horizon, we enjoy our dinner of chicken breast, seasoned to perfection, with all the trimmings. The evening mango bite is really slow, but the porgies are hungry:

Before we say so long to the Florida Elbow, it's birthday time for Florida Fisherman regular, Mister Craig Scott. Tammy, that very special carrot cake is simply the best:

Time for a nice hot shower and a cool bunk. We are really tired. That long ride home sounds like heaven on earth. 
Six A.M. Sunday morning, time to get up. Wonder who will be in the money? And the jack pot winners are:
Allie, (L) snapper; Jay Anderson, (R) grouper; and our birthday boy, Mister Craig Scott (M) wins the AJ jack pot. 

As we approach Fall, and our Winter season, the Florida will not be sailing every weekend. I will be dividing my time between hunting the Florida Wild Boar hog & fishing. I will be sharing every adventure with fellow sportsmen/women. Join me in the field & on the water:

Is it worth the very long ride to the Florida Elbow & beyond during the dark of the moon? Will the 'big boys' offer much of a challenge? (Catch all the action in the video)

(click on the link)




 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Reelfun27

Thanks for posting Bob Harbison!!!


----------



## Harbison

*Thanks*

Thank you sir! I hope everyone enjoys my works. I put everything I have into them. Sharing with fellow sportsmen/women has become a passion with me.


----------



## tank banger

Man I love reading your posts! :thumbup:
Awesome fish as always :notworthy:


----------



## Harbison

Great! Will post a full report on our 9/21 trip ASAP. Hope you like it! Bob


----------



## AhGotcha

those are some Reef Donkey's


----------



## Harbison

I love bringing my reports to you. To me, sharing is every bit as rewarding as catching.
Those AJ's were indeed huge and very full of fight. On last Sundays trip they fought a 10' marlin for two hours. Instead of killing it, they released it at the boat. Going again this weekend. Will share a detailed report. Hopefully I will give you the feeling like you are next to me on the boat; wish you were! Bob


----------



## sunsetter

*thanks for sharing*

Thanks for the post. I enjoyed the pics.


----------



## lobsterman

Fantastic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harbison

Thanks! I really enjoyed the opportunity to share with you.


----------

